# Sinamics G120 Verdrahtung und Parametrierung



## Vetsrob (31 März 2014)

hallo

Ich habe einen Sinamics G120 Frequenzumrichter

Control Unit: CU250S-2 DP

Ich arbeite zum ersten Mal mit einem solchen FU und werde nicht schlau wie ich ihn verdrahten muss.
Motorenkabel habe ich angeschlossen (400V)

Ich habe ein Potentiometer (10kOhm) sowie ein Startsignal durch einen Schützkontakt.

Auf welche Klemmen muss ich nun das Potentiometer und das Startsignal genau anschliessen??

Reicht es bei der Parametierung, wenn ich die Schnellinbetriebnahme mache (Kennzahl des Motors),  oder muss ich noch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## zako (31 März 2014)

... im STARTER legst Du ein Projekt an, dann sagst Du "Einzelgerät einfügen" / Gerätefamilie SINAMICS / Gerät SINAMICS G120 und dann wählst Du Deine CU250S DP  VECTOR aus (Adresse siehe Tippschalter auf Deiner CU250S).
  Dann klickst Du auf "Antriebsgerät konfigurieren" und klickst den Konfigurator durch (Du wirst nach Leistungsteil, Motor, Geber etc. gefragt) (IBN Assistenten starten). Wenn Du nur drehzahlgeregelt fahren willst, dann machst Du keinen Einfachpositionierer aus.
Für Dich wäre wohl Makro 12 okay (danach wirst Du auch gefragt).
Nach Abschluss der Konfig würde ich über Inbetriebnahme --> Steuertafel den Antrieb einschalten und schauen, ob der schon mal dreht.


----------



## miami (31 März 2014)

Was für einen Sollwert willst Du denn vorgeben, die Position oder die Drehzahl? Die CU250 kann beides, alle anderen CUs nur die Drehzahl.

Wie das Poti angeschlossen wird, siehst Du in der Bedienungsanleitung (Poti: Variante 1)
Das Startsignal legst Du am besten auf den Eingang 1 (DIN1, Variante 3 in der Bedienungsanleitung)
Bei der Schnellinbetriebnahme wählst Du dann Sollwert über AIN1 und Ein- über DIN1
Generell würde ich die empfehlen die den STARTER herunterzuladen und zu verwenden.

Wenn Du positionieren willst, lies dies: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/72918700


----------



## Vetsrob (1 April 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. =)


----------

